# Women's Target/3-D Bow



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi, and thank you for supporting your daughter's archery!  So nice to have another female archer out there! 

There are several 3-D shooters that post here, so hopefully they will respond soon. I am fairly new to archery myself, have plans (and license and tag) to hunt as soon as I can find a non-posted area in our local late season GMU's, and have an interest in trying 3-D.

I don't know much about many of the brands and models on the market, but one bow your daughter might be interested in, is very popular with both male and female 3-D shooters/hunters. That's the Martin Cougar III. Looking at the new catalog, it looks like she could spec it out within a wonderful range of 22 - 30 inch draw length. Getting a max draw wt of 50 # will let her start out at 35 # and work up to the required 40 # for hunting. Also, the bow can be altered easily if she has a major growth spurt etc. To get all the "real deal specs", you might post for Griv on the general archery pages. He'll likely read it and respond within a couple of days. He knows all the details and won't steer you wrong!  By the way, I don't have a cougar III, but have watched a number of real-life people do amazing shooting with them! Griv, or any of the 3-D shooters may have other models or options they'd recommend, of course. Good luck in your search for a great bow for your daughter, and tell her we're all happy for her and wish her good shooting and lots of fun!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

You might try looking for a used Hoyt Saphire, In my opinion that was a great short draw length bow, a smaller version of the Defiant - speedy, good brace height, and very good performance bow - they were produced in 2001 and 2002


----------



## loopone (Jan 18, 2003)

Mathews Mustang, it's a 31" axle to axle bow and gets great speed, it has a 5 3/4" brace and weighs 3.2# and the cam is like the one on a LX, smoohter than the regular max cam. It gets 280 FPS at 50# 26" draw and a 250 grain arrow.


----------



## knobbysgirl (Nov 11, 2003)

I am 21 and shot a micro midas to start out with too. I then moved to a Hoyt Viper that I absolutely loved. It was the perfect weight and I only pull about 35 pounds. It was very smooth and no shock. I now shoot a Martin Phantom II. It too is an awesome bow. I shoot the fury x cams so there is no torq, and it too is not very heavy to hold. I only have a 27 inch draw and both of these bows are wonderful.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Definately look at the Mathews Ultra2. There are a whole lot of 3d professional women shooting this bow. My daughter shoots it and is a 24 inch draw and pulls 40 pounds. It is really a great bow for short draw women. 

The new Mathews Mustang maybe a good choice too.

Good Luck and Happy Shooting


----------



## AL Sapphire (Apr 20, 2003)

I agree with Valkyrie. A 2001 or 2002 Sapphire would be an excellent choice. The bow has a short draw and plenty of speed. It is a very nice bow to start shooting with. I shot a sapphire for two years. This year I plan to shoot the new Hoyt Sierratec. It too is a great short draw bow and has plenty of speed. It is also at a reasonable price


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Funny*

I happen to own a Mathews Ultra 2 and a 2003 Sierra Tec. I have a 26" draw and my Mathews is 70 lbs and the Sierra Tec is 60 lbs. The only problem with the Mathews is the short brace height and it has the same cam that was on her FX, which was hard for her to pull back at 40 lbs. It would be great if I could get her into a 2000 or 2001 Sapphire, but I don't often see them up for sale. I have heard good things about the new Mathews kid's bow, but the brace height is less than 6 inches. The biggest thing is that she needs a smooth/forgiving bow that is not as slow as a turtle. I guess that is what every short draw archer wants.


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

*The Mathews "kids" bow looks good*

I am going to shoot one of these this Friday hopefully!!! And nope... I'm not a kid! However, I do have a 24" draw.

I have been shooting an Ultra Max at 25" (yeah... too long), 40# with a 264 grain arrow and only getting 227 fps.

I was told the IBO rating on the Mustang at 26"/50# is 280 fps. I was also told because of the new cam on this bow, i should be able to draw that 50# pretty easily. 

So.... I am definately interested in this "kids" bow if it will give me speeds like that at 24"!


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*SORRY*

Sorry for the kid's remark. Short draw archer, yeah that's what I meant. I resemble that remark.


----------



## twazi (Dec 8, 2003)

I would recommend the Hoyt Sierra Tec, which is designed for women archers and shorter draw length men. I just started shooting it this fall. When I started I was doing physical therapy on my shoulder so my 40-50 pound bow was set down to 36 pounds. My draw is 25.5, but my bow's range is 24-26.5. The 2003 and 2004 models have the cam and a half system, which can't be beat in my eyes. The sierra tec would be an awesome bow for her. It's smooth, comfortable, fast (even at 36 lbs.), and very forgiving. I've shot 3-d with it and took it hunting with me this fall.


----------



## rchry3D (Jul 10, 2003)

*Mathews Ultra 2*

I recommend the Mathews Ultra 2. I too, have a draw length of 24" and at 41lbs with 280grain arrows am shooting 230fps. Great bow and a bit faster than the Hoyt Sapphire that I used to shoot. She might need to wear an arm guard because of the short brace height. Can't beat it!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

you could also look at the Champion Esclipse. It is a great short draw bow,.

www.championbow.com

Reed


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

The Darton Maverick SD is a great bow. I have one for target archery and have ordered one for hunting and 3D's. The Maverick SD is for short draws and they have the weight in limbs you are looking for. Good luck in the bow search.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Look at a BowTech VFT, My wife shoots one and loves how the bow draws, you can get them from 40#-70# and down to a 25"draw it should work really well for her. Look them up on the web.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Take a look at teh bowtech ladyhawk it has a 7.5 " BH weighs 2# 12oz 29" ATA comes in a 30, 40 ,50 ,or 60 # max or a Bowtech Extreme VFT The lowest DL is 25 but you can get a max #age of 40 has a 6 5/8 BH and weighs 3lb 12 oz. http://www.bowtecharchery.com


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

The MOST important thing is to get a bow that fits her. There are many bows out there available and it is best to figure just what direction she wants to go and get the type of bow that suits those needs. It is a good idea to remember that she'll be growing and getting stronger for a few more years. Good luck!


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Glowbug,

I took a trip to a local shop to try out the Mustang, I do hope you have better results than I did. I can pull on most solo cam bows @ 52 lbs.. The Mustang I shot was about 50 lbs., IMO the "umf" it took to break it over was a little much. It hurt my left shoulder and when I loosened the shot it jumped like a jack rabbit. 

Considering my draw is 24.5 inches approx. I would recommend a good dual cam bow if you want a smooth draw with speed. There are many to choose from but finding one that suits the shorter draws ,as you and I know, is the ultimate challenge. 

Good luck 

Samantha


----------



## wtmike01 (Jul 25, 2003)

*parker challenger*

my wife shoots a parker challenger and it is great ,no shock very smooth , very light 2.6 lbs , an excellent bow , great price and this is coming from a die-hard hoyt fan , for your situation id sure at least find one to let her feel and try


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

*The "umph" factor.....*

Hey BowtechBabe....

I did shoot one of these.... albeit, it was 2" too long on the draw. I asked the pro shop owner to set it at about 45#'s for me to shoot too. Gawd alive..... I know what you mean about that "umph" in breaking it over. It actually hurt my drawing arm more than my shoulder. I don't know if it was set heavier than 45#'s, and of course that extra 2" on the draw played into it too. I am still patiently waiting on the 24" draw to come in to give it a go again.

I am shooting my Ultra Max right now at 24" / 40# for indoors and have no HUGE complaint with it.... I would just like a bit more speed for 3D.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Glowbug....The extra 2 inches will make a big diff.......


----------



## Aneda Lange (Apr 27, 2003)

*Daughters Bow*

The Hoyt Tenacity, Saphire and the Darton Maverick SD are excellent choices and meets all your requirements. Hoyt has the smoothest draw and shot of any bow EXCEPT for Merlin Bows. Merlins are very much a custom bow Mfg. you might want to check out their line of bows. I know you will be very, very happy. Look for bows with the "Hybrid" cams such as Hoyt's Cam and a half, Darton's C/P/S system (used by Hoyt), and Merlin's Omega Cam. The above mentioned Bows can be purchased at a modest price and they are well worth it !!! Check out AT's Classified.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

A GREAT BOW THAT WOULD GROW WITH HER WOULD BE THE BOWTECH PRO 40 WHEELY. 23"-30" DRAW 40-80#. DONT KNOW HOW TALL SHE IS BUT THE BOW IS 38" ATA. IF SHES SHORT TRY THE EXTREME VFT. MY WIFE SHOOTS IT AND SHOOTS IT VERY WELL. THE EXTREME VFT COMES IN 25"-30" DRAW AND 40#-70# DRAW WEIGHTS 34 1/16 ATA 6 5/8 BRACE HEIGHT.
GIVE THEM A LOOK AT WWW.BOWTECHARCHERY.COM OR BETTER YET IF YOU HAVE A BOWTECH DEALER NEAR YOU SO SHE CAN TRY ONE OUT POSSIBLY. GOOD LUCK/GOOD SHOOTIN


TEAM BOWTECH 
TEAM EXTREME


----------



## Lady (Jan 14, 2004)

If you can, check out the 2004 Hoyt lineup. The sierratec is made specifically with women in mind but I was looking at the catalogue and noticed that most of the models can be ordered in draw weights down to 24" and 30#, including the razortec, Xtec,vipertec, the (Supertec goes down to 23"). They all have the new cam 1/2 and many have new limbs.


----------



## oheck (Jan 29, 2004)

Take a look at the martin phantom. Not to much money. Light weight . A dream to shoot


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I vote for the Sierratec. I just got it a few weeks ago and I love it. I have already improved. I shot the Mustang but it was a bit to light, just felt like a toy to me. Also, the PSE Nova is a great bow to start with. That is what I replaced with the Sierratec. I wanted more performance.


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Browning Lady Impulse*

I got her a Browning Lady Impluse, new, on clearance, $175. Adjustable from 35#-50#. Thr brace height is 6 1/2" and seems to do pretty good for her. The dual cam is easy for her to pull back and she gets pretty decent speed. Thanks for all of the inputs.


----------

